# Cube Stereo 2010 - Carbon



## Limubai (29. Juli 2009)

würde mich interessieren was die Cube Gemeinde davon hält..
Carbon Rahmen am Stereo??

http://www.bikesportnews.de/produkt...untain-fully-stereo-hpc-mit-carbonrahmen.html


----------



## Bluesdriver (29. Juli 2009)

Halte nicht viel davon, wenn ich meine Sattelstütze jetzt sehe, kann ich mir vorstellen wie das Bike nach einem Sturz aussieht.
Geil ist aber natürlich die 150 TALAS .
Und die 11,5kg sind ja auch nicht sooo leicht. Meistens sind es ja sowieso die Anbauteile, die Gewicht sparen. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sich ein leichteres Fahrrad besser auf den Trail händeln lässt.
Die Form ist Stereotypisch geil und das Gelb schlimm.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. Juli 2009)

das gelb schaut fast aus wie das von den alten trabbis :kotz:
und von carbon halt ich fuer den einsatzbereich gar nichts.
was hilft dir ein leichtes rad, wenn nach jedem 2. kleinen
sturz der rahmen im a... ist?
sie machen es jetzt halt aus carbon, weil's in ist und es die anderen auch machen....
die gabel mit 150mm hat definitiv was.


----------



## S.D. (30. Juli 2009)

Für das Einsatzgebiet des Stereo halte ich von Carbon auch nicht viel.
Ein guter Alu-Ramen mit robuster Pulverbeschichtung oder Eloxierung würde ich allemal vorziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Zaphod1 (31. Juli 2009)

Die Farbgebung ist ja furchtbar ! Ich meine so richtig hässlich ! Und das kommt von Cube, die bisher den anderen Herstellern in Sachen Design um 1-2 Jahre voraus waren ? 

Warum plötzlich wieder 10 Jahre zurück ? Ich hoffe das ist nur eine "Erlkönig" Farbgebung !!!

Technisch scheint das Ding top zu sein. 150mm Federweg ist der neue Standard bei AM Fullys und für einen leichten Carbonrahmen wurde es schon zeit. der 2009er Alu Rahmen ist ja viel zu schwer. 11,5 kg bei dem Federweg ist schon eine Ansage!.

@Fatz, was ich von diversen Experten so höre sind die neuen Carbonrahmen nicht mehr so schnell kaputt. Angeblich ist der Unterschied zu Alu nicht mehr groß. Nach kleinen Stürzen wird sicher nichts sein. Garantie gibts sowieso auch noch.


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Nach kleinen Stürzen wird sicher nichts sein. Garantie gibts sowieso auch noch.


da moecht ich die antwort von cube sehen, wenn du mit einem sauberen einschlag im 
carbonrahmen garantie haben willst.....

nene! ich bleib bei alu. da hab ich als physiker ein definitiv besseres gefuehl. ausserdem
kann man auch leichte raeder aus alu bauen. schau dir mal des trek remedy an....


----------



## r19andre (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,
das Rad musste doch mal mit Carbon rahmen kommen. Die anderen machen´s doch auch schon.

Und es wird mit Sicherheit auch auf das Stereo die "Crash Replacement Garantie" geben.

Habe mich mit meinem Elite Carbon am Mittwoch richitg zerlegt und meine komplette rechte Seite ist teilweise offen, aber dem Rahmen ist nichts passiert und das bei Leichtbau 8,4kg 
Werde am WE trotzdem wieder fahren 

Vom Kopf her, stimme ich zu Alu, sonst zu Carbon.


----------



## Zaphod1 (31. Juli 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> da moecht ich die antwort von cube sehen, wenn du mit einem sauberen einschlag im
> carbonrahmen garantie haben willst.....
> 
> nene! ich bleib bei alu. da hab ich als physiker ein definitiv besseres gefuehl. ausserdem
> kann man auch leichte raeder aus alu bauen. schau dir mal des trek remedy an....



stimmt sicher dass man aus alu super rahmen bauen kann, und dass man genau weiß was man hat. 
allerdings hab ich zb hier im forum auch schon bilder von einem alu-cube gesehen dessen rahmen nach einem angeblich nicht schlimmen sturz komplett deformiert war. in meinem alucube hab ich auch schon gröbere dellen drinnen. 

ich finde gerade als physiker könntest du aber neuen dingen gegenüber aufgeschlossener sein und nicht auf alten strukturen sitzenbleiben. ohne der experte zu sein, weiß ich dass die neueste generation an carbonrahmen sehr viel mehr aushält als früher. ein händler meinte es gäbe mittlerweile keinen unterschied mehr (das bezweifle ich persönlich allerdings) und unbestritten ist, dass bei guter verwendung des materials ein besserer STW wert erreicht wird. der aktuelle stereo rahmen ist vergleichsweise schwer, er kann einfach mit zb. einem scott genius nicht mithalten. 

es gibt auch einen guten vergleich zwischen alu- und carbon bikes, zB bei specialized schneidet die carbonvariante deutlich besser ab. fakt ist, viele kunden im mittel- und hochpreissegment suchen bei marathon- bis AM bikes nach carbon. deswegen mmn ein guter schritt von cube das auch anzubieten. 

wegen garantie müsste man sich genau erkundigen, aber wenn der rahmen bei einem "normalen" sturz kaputtgeht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass cube keinen ersatz bietet. ich denke, man würde auch mehr beschwerden hier lesen, wenn sich cube questellt. ein mountainbike muss soetwas aushalten. mein specialized händler meinte man wäre da bei carbon kulant. ausser natürlich man sieht dass es ein heftiger crash war, klar darf man die teile nicht den felsen runterwerfen und dann auf ersatz hoffen.


----------



## dirtman76 (1. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will hier für ein wenig Aufklärung sorgen:

1) das als "Trabbigrün" bemängelte Rad ist natürlich eine Musterlackierung;-), ausserdem handelt es sich hierbei um das normale Stereo HPA mit Aluminiumrahmen, was an der gewohnten Zugverlegung zu erkennen ist. Wenn ihr in dem Link oben mal die Diashow durchlaufen lasst, kommen auch Detailbilder vom HPC mit der gecleanten Zugführung IM Rahmen. Bis zur Eurobike ist es jetzt ja nur noch 1 Monat, wartet mal auf die neuen Designs.....!

2) Für alle Aluminium-Fans bleibt das Stereo HPA ja weiterhin bestehen.

3) Natürlich wird es für das Stereo HPC wie für alle Carbonrahmen einen Crash Replacement Service geben, bei dem der Kunde im Falle eines Sturzes zu einem subventionierten Preis einen neuen Rahmen erwerben kann.

Servus und ein schönes Wochenende,

Frank
CUBE Tech Support


----------



## Bluesdriver (1. August 2009)

Wie macht sich eig die 150TALAS in einem 2009 Stereo?


----------



## littledevil (1. August 2009)

Also die 160er Lyrik macht sich gut da drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (1. August 2009)

Hi,

hier sind auch noch n paar Bilder:
http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=5165

Und da es andere Hersteller auch tun (Scott, Trek...) muss Cube nun auch ein Carbon Modell für AM anbieten. Dem Käufer bleibt es ja dann selbst überlassen wofür er sich entschiedet, so lange es noch ein Alu-Modell gibt.


----------



## zenodur (4. August 2009)

dirtman76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich will hier für ein wenig Aufklärung sorgen:
> 
> ...




 es scheint so als wär hier doch gelegentlich einer von cube


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. August 2009)

Irgendwie ist mir das auch gerad so durch den Kopf gegangen da ärgert man sich wochen ach was sag ich monatelang das hier im forum das von cubeseite nix passiert wenns mal kritik gibt aber wenn die eurobike mit den 2010er bikes ins Haus steht werden sie alle janz munter aufeinmal..sehr komisch 

zu den neuen Bikes: die farben gefallen mir so nich und n carbon stereo wäre mir auch nix aber ich hab mein ja von daher ist mir brust.. warten wir mal die eurobike ab.

Ps. ich bin mal echt gespannt ob cube sich die freiheit nimmt für's muddy board ne rechnung zu schreiben welches ich zu meinen 09er stereo r1 mitbestellt hatte das bike kam mit fast 4 monaten zuspät das muddy board war natürlich nich mit bei is ja klar


----------



## zenodur (9. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Ps. ich bin mal echt gespannt ob cube sich die freiheit nimmt für's muddy board ne rechnung zu schreiben welches ich zu meinen 09er stereo r1 mitbestellt hatte das bike kam mit fast 4 monaten zuspät das muddy board war natürlich nich mit bei is ja klar




ja so gehts mir auch. ich warte da nun schon 10 monate drauf


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. August 2009)

auf was wartest du 10 Monate auf das Muddy board? also ich ruf morgen mein dealer an wenns da is und er will ne rechnung haben muss ich mal gucken obs ich nehme wenns garnich da is werd ich aus prinzip schon woanders bestellen.


----------



## Lion77 (10. August 2009)

Legt doch mal Eure Carbonangst ab. Ehrlich.
Als ich meins neu hatte, war ich auch übervorsichtig, aber nach diversen Stürzen, bin ich mittlerweile froh, keinen Alu Rahmen zu haben. Denn der wäre schon lange im Arsch gewesen!!!
Gute und hochwertige Carbonfasern vorrausgesetzt natürlich. Und da sehe ich aktuell eher das Problem. Dieser UD Trend ist mir irgendwie suspekt. 
Übrigens kann man so gut wie jeden Carbon Schaden reparieren, bei Alu siehts da schon anders aus!!

Lion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (16. August 2009)

Ich frage mich, wo beim Carbon-Stereo die Innovation liegen soll. Der Rahmen soll laut Bike-Bravo 400g leichter werden als die Al-Variante. Hört sich viel an ist aber unterm Strich immer noch schwerer als die leichtesten All Mountain-/Enduro-Rahmen aus Aluminium. Schließlich hat der Stereo Al-Rahmen ordentlich angesetzt um die Hüften.



Lion77 schrieb:


> Legt doch mal Eure Carbonangst ab. Ehrlich.
> Als ich meins neu hatte, war ich auch übervorsichtig, aber nach diversen Stürzen, bin ich mittlerweile froh, keinen Alu Rahmen zu haben. Denn der wäre schon lange im Arsch gewesen!!!
> Gute und hochwertige Carbonfasern vorrausgesetzt natürlich. Und da sehe ich aktuell eher das Problem. Dieser UD Trend ist mir irgendwie suspekt.
> Übrigens kann man so gut wie jeden Carbon Schaden reparieren, bei Alu siehts da schon anders aus!!
> ...



Des Weiteren ist Carbon an sich ist für mich im All Mountain-Bereich alles andere als eine Innovation. Es geht hier nicht um fehlendes Vertrauen oder mangelnde Festigkeit. Und es geht auch nicht darum welches Material mehr Stürze aushält. Wenn ich aber mit einem Al-Rahmen stürze und er hat einen Kratzer muss ich mir im Zweifelsfall weniger sorgen machen, als wenn der Carbonrahmen durch den Einschlag im Fels beschädigt ist. Er ist dann nämlich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Schrott, da niemand bereit ist die Verantwortung für die weitere Verwendung zu übernehmen. Selbst nicht die Hersteller nach einer ausführlichen Untersuchung.
Bei einem Alurahmen kann ich mit dem gesunden Menschen- bzw. Ingenieursverstand immer noch abwägen, ob die Stelle eher im hochbelasteten Bereich liegt. Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Nach einem kapitalen Highspeedcrash mit Schaden an Mensch und Material traue ich mir diese Beurteilung für kein Material dieser Welt zu. Es geht einfach um die ganz "klassischen" Umfaller bei langsamen Trialpassagen. Mir ist es dabei mehrmals passiert, dass ein Fels Kontakt zum Rahmen hatte.

Grüße
Chris

P.S.: Ich habe sogar sehr großes Vertrauen zu Carbon. Syntace Lenker und Sattelstütze schätze ich an meinem R1 Carbon sehr.


----------



## captain_j (29. August 2009)

Cube Homepage 2010 ist online ...

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-white_id_35855_.htm


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

Da sag ich doch mal bin froh das ich mein 2009er stereo hab im prinzip gib ja keine wesentlichen veränderungen bis auf den look und die schaltung beim r1 die jetzt rein shimano xtr ist ich für mein teil steh mehr auf die sram x0 gruppe sei mal dahingestellt was besser ist mir persönlich gefällt es so besser. Bin mal gespannt wie es denn nächstes jahr mit der auslieferung aussieht.

Das muddy board gibs jetzt wohl zu den 2010er bikes gleich mit dazu lol und ich hab meins immer noch nicht

gruz<schlicki


----------



## zenodur (29. August 2009)

Leider nein. Auch Cube hat nichts zu verschenkt. Das Muddy Board steht unter Accessories.

Und mein Board ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

Oh hab ich mich wohl verguckt wer weiss vieleicht muss man ja jetzt nochmal so lang aufn stück kohlefasser warten wie aufs ganze bike aber wenn du nicht länger mehr warten willst kannst es dir ja auch so im shop kaufen ich hab vor kurzen einen anbieter gefunden der die boards öfter mal in der bucht verkauft. In kleinen stückzahlen. Ich bin auch gerad am überlegen ob ich noch warte bis cube aus tee kommt und mir meins zum händler schick wo ich jetzt auch noch nich weiss ob ich das dann wenigstens für lau bekommen schon allein wegen der krassen wartezeit bei mein stereo oder ob ich eh bezahlen soll. Dann kann ichs mir ja auch gleich dann woanders bestellen.


drück mir.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (29. August 2009)

Hat vielleicht einer von euch schon die Preise von den 2010er Bikes??


----------



## captain_j (29. August 2009)

Preise gibts sicher erst nach der Eurobike.

Ich find's komisch das man dem Stereo keinen neuen/anderen/besseren LRS gegeben hat!

Bei den Farbkombinationen bin ich auch eigendlich froh ein 09 Stereo zu haben. Wobei 150mm fein ist.


----------



## ludo (29. August 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer von euch schon die Preise von den 2010er Bikes??



ja


----------



## Motz82 (29. August 2009)

ludo schrieb:


> ja



Und die wären???


----------



## Bluesdriver (29. August 2009)

ludo schrieb:


> ja


 

^^ Top Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordrhein-Power (29. August 2009)

Joa dann tuh mal her mit den Preisen 
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen neues kaufe, hatte mir eingendlich das Stereo the one ausgesucht aber in der konstellation gibt es das ja jetz nicht mehr


----------



## ludo (30. August 2009)

stereo super hpc:
R1 Carbon 4499.-
E CR  3299.-
RX 2799.-

stereo:
R1 Carbon 3999.-
The One 2799.-
RX 2299.-

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/cube_...yout=http://skin.issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (30. August 2009)

Danke 
wo haste denn die Info´s her??


----------



## ludo (30. August 2009)

im world-wide-web findet man alles, wenn man lang genug sucht ...


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (30. August 2009)

okay schieck mal bitte den Link


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (31. August 2009)

Habt ihr das auch?? dass die neuen Bikes auf der Homepage von Cube weg sind??
und der Link funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Motz82 (31. August 2009)

Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Da ist Cube wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen  Normal dürfte doch die Seite erst nach der Eurobike verfügbar sein!?!


----------



## ludo (1. September 2009)

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/cube_...yout=http://skin.issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml

bei mir funzt der link noch


----------



## fatz (1. September 2009)

ludo schrieb:


> http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/cube_...yout=http://skin.issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml
> 
> bei mir funzt der link noch


dann hast du oder dein proxi die seite wohl noch im cache. bei mir kommt da nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> dann hast du oder dein proxi die seite wohl noch im cache. bei mir kommt da nix.



sollte aber  *hust*


----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

Motz82 schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Da ist Cube wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen  Normal dürfte doch die Seite erst nach der Eurobike verfügbar sein!?!



naja - ab und an muss auch mal die agentur nen ersten live-test machen - dass da natürlich so ein paar ganz schnelle mit dabei sind - das war jetzt nicht unbedingt zu erwarten gewesen 

Morgen gibts die neuen Bikes dann für alle!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## derAndre (1. September 2009)

Die Rahmengeometrie scheint sich ja nicht geändert zu haben. Die Werte stimmen komplett mit dem 2009er überein, außer der Steuerrohrlänge und der Wheelbase. Aber mir scheint da sind einfach die Werte vertauscht, oder?


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (1. September 2009)

kommen denn morgen auch die Preise für alles Bikes raus???


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2009)

Unter den NEUIGKEITEN lassen auf der Webseite www.michels-bike-shop.de die 2010er Preise für CUBE abrufen


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. September 2009)

fast 700 beim r1 schon krass liegt das allein nur an den xtr parts naja schön sind sie ja die bikes aber gut das ich meins schon letztes jahr gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordrhein-Power (5. September 2009)

Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das zwischen den Austattungen von HPA und HPC unterschiedliche Gewichtsverhältnise sind!
HPC RX 12,4 kg
HPA RX 12,8 kg
HPC R1 Carbon 11,5 kg
HPA R1 Carbon 12,5 kg
Wie kann das sein wenn die Parts eig. die gleichen sind ???


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. September 2009)

das erste müsste ja fast hinkommen aber das zweiter hmm laut homepage und video wiegt der carbon rahmen ja 500 gr weniger ist bestimmt n fehler.


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. September 2009)

Irgendwie ist die neue Homepage auch viel umständlicher zu bedienen wie die alte finde ich sehr unübersichtlich vor allen auch bei den accessories


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (5. September 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu und was ich überhaupt schade finde ist das man die Bikes nicht untereinander vergleichen kann


----------



## riconeitzel (5. September 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die neue Homepage auch viel umständlicher zu bedienen wie die alte finde ich sehr unübersichtlich vor allen auch bei den accessories



Hallo,

die Accessoires haben wir vom letzten Jahr übernommen und lediglich auf weiß gestellt.

Was könnten wir ändern, damit es besser funktioniert, als eine Tabelle zu verwenden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. September 2009)

Na wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es letztes jahr doch so das die accessories nach art des Artikels und Einsatzbereich sortiert waren also Hosen, Trikot AM Bekleidung u.s,w jetzt hat man nur noch Bilder die man anklicken kann zum vergrößern aber keine weiteren infos die Idee ansich ist ja recht gut nur könnte man das mit einer kleinen unterteilung ja noch übersichtlicher gestalten und vorallen infos zum Material oder feature zum Produkt müsste man noch mit einbauen den Bilder ansich ziehen ja keinen Hering vom Teller und dann ist noch die Sache wenn ich jetzt auf Accessories bin und gehe direkt runter mit dem Mouspfeil und komm dabei auf eine Kategorie wie women like series dann werden sofort die wls bikes zur auswahl angezeigt was ziehmlich nervt will man das vermeiden muss man die anderen überschriften aussen umgehen also auch noch verbesserungs würdig. Alles in Allen muss ich sagen ich fand die Page vom Letzten Jahr besser zu bedienen bis jetzt kann ja noch werden. Was Pages von Bikeherstellern angeht muss ich mal sagen das mir die Site von Canyon seit dem Letzten Jahr sehr gut gefallt ich find da könnte man mal sich was abgucken.

Ps. warum warte ich eigentlich schon seit fast 2 Monaten auf mein Cube Muddy Board welches zu meinen 09er r1 stereo im Feb. 09 schon mitbestellt wurde ist das normal Ich glaub ich ruf morgen erstmal mein Dealer an und hack mal nach obs sicher was bei Muddygate was bewegt und ob ichs für lau bekomme wäre ja mal angebracht angesichts von 16 Wochen zu spät gelieferten radel. Aber nichts für ungut

gruz<schlicki


----------



## riconeitzel (6. September 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Na wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es letztes jahr doch so das die accessories nach art des Artikels und Einsatzbereich sortiert waren also Hosen, Trikot AM Bekleidung u.s,w



Hallo,

jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Ich hatte dich zu erst falsch verstanden. 
Danke auf jeden Fall für das Feedback. 

Die Accessoires sind in der Tat diesmal etwas rudimentär. Das liegt allerdings daran, das wir zum Zeitpunkt des Launches noch keine Informationen vorliegen hatten und wir euch wenigstens schonmal das Bildmaterial präsentieren wollten. Hier wird also noch dran gearbeitet!

Viele Grüße


----------



## whigger (6. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

erst mal möchte ich mich vorstellen. Ich schreibe heute, nach laaangem passivem mitlesen, meinen ersten Thread hier
Mein Name ist Christian, 26 Jahre und ich komme aus Walldorf (nähe Hockenheim(-ring)). 

Ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen ein neues 2010er Stereo The One zu holen. Ich bin aber unschlüssig was die Größe betrifft. Ich habe im 2009er Thread schon einiges gelesen und schwanke zwischen 16" und 18". Zur Zeit fahre ich ein AMS 125 18" von diesem Jahr, finde aber die Schrittfreiheit ein wenig knapp bei meinen kurzen Stummelbeinchen

Ich bin 177cm groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 77cm. Die Oberrohrlänge bei dem Stereo in 16" ist ja mit 56cm angegeben und beim 18" 58,5cm. Ich habe beim AMS den Vorbau von 105mm auf 90mm getauscht und dadurch kam es mit etwas wendiger vor. Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich also sagen, dass mir die Wendigkeit durchaus sehr gefällt und deshalb möchte ich jetzt mal Eure Meinung dazu hören.

@ Schlicki: Du bist ja ähnlich proportioniert wie ich, kannst Du vielleicht was dazu sagen? Du hast ja ein 2009er in 16", oder?

Ich fahre gern bergauf, aber eben genauso gerne wieder mit Karacho runter. Probefahren ist bei mir in der Gegend eher schwer und mal so auf dem Hof beim Händler macht für mich auch irgendwie keinen wirklichen Sinn. 

Deshalb hier meine Frage: Büßt das 16er sehr viel an bergauf Tauglichkeit ein, im Vergleich zu einen 18er? Im Notfall kann man ja dann einen etwas längeren Vorbau drauf machen und hat dann das Beste aus beiden Welten. Sprich die kompakte Rahmengeometrie vom 16er und die "gestreckterer" Sitzposition für bergauf vom 18er....

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Antworten und viele Grüße.
Christian


PS: Im übrigen macht für mich ein Carbon Bike für den Einsatz im möglicheren härteren Einsatz auch eher keinen Sinn. Gewicht hin oder her, aber halten sollte der Hobel ja auch ne weile. Alu ist da eher zäher und nicht so spröde wie Carbon und verzeiht auch eher mal einen Sturz. Da wo beim Alu ne kleinen Delle bleibt, ist der Carbon Rahmen möglicherweise schon rissbehaftet oder sogar gebrochen. Die kritische Risslänge und somit die Gefahr der Rissausbreitung ist beim Carbon sicher um einiges kürzer als bei Alu....

PPS: Jetzt hab ich grad erst gesehen, dass es ja auch schon nen speziellen Thread zur Rahmengröße gibt. Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand hier ein kurzes Statement geben, bevor ich in dem anderen das Gleiche noch mal poste;-)
Sorry also für die falsche Themenwahl...


----------



## Hemme (6. September 2009)

Hi Whigger,

willkommen in der Community hier.
Zur Rahmengrösse:
ich hab nun schon das 2. Stereo in 16".
Bin 175 gross, Schrittlänge 82.
Nur auf Schotterwegen kann man sicherlich ein 18er fahren. Aber auf trickreichen Trails will ich das 16er nicht mehr missen. Da wär mir alles andere zu gross. Trotzdem ist ein Alpencross mit jeder Menge Kilometern mit dem Ding auch kein Problem. Das beste Universalbike, das ich je hatte....


----------



## whigger (6. September 2009)

Hallo Hemme,

das ist gut zu hören! Denn wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Bike zulege, wo mein AMS ja nicht wirklich alt ist, dann soll es auch passen! 

Ich habe nämlich genau das vor, was Du beschrieben hast. Ich will Wald-, Schotter-, und Forstwege fahren, aber eben auch techische Trails wieder bergab und nächstes Jahr auch Gardersee und Alpencross. Ich war nur wegen des Sitzwinkels und der Kletterfähigkeit am hin und her überlegen. Ich will ja auch nicht, dass mir das Bike bei jeder Steigung vorne hoch kommt. Das sollte ja aber mit der TALAS kein Thema sein....

Dann bin ich nur noch gespannt, ab wann mein Händler das 2010er beschaffen kann und ob die neuen The One was taugen. Wenn nicht, dann schmeiß ich die gleich runter und mach wieder Avid Elixir drauf, wie beim AMS

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (6. September 2009)

@whigger also da kann ich Hemme zu 100% zustimmen bin 170 mit 77 cm Fahgestell und ich fühle mich supersicher auf meinen 16er stereo. Ketterfähigkeit kann ich jetzt zwar nich so vergleichen da ich eher im platten land wohn und nur im urlaub eine scott ramson hatte was standige neigte mit dem Vorderrad abzuheben bei den hügelchen die ich daheim zu verfügung hab konnte ich nichts dergeleichen beim stereo feststellen ist einfach mal n Super fahrwerk was zwar unaufällig aber sehr effektiv zu werke geht. Mit den 2010 Bike drück ich dir jedenfalls die Daumen das es nicht wie beim 09er zu den extremen Wartezeiten kommt. Wenn du die Chance hast an ein 2009er the one zu kommen würd ich an deiner stelle das nehmen aber in 16" wirds bestimmt schwierig.

@riconeitzel na dann bin ich auf's Endergebniss gespannt und freue mich mit Kontruktiver Kretik evlt. geholfen zu haben. 

<schlicki


----------



## whigger (6. September 2009)

Hallo Schlickjump3r,

vielen Dank auch für Deine Antwort. 

Ich hab schon von Deinen, oder besser gesagt, den allgemeinen Lieferschwierigkeiten von den 2009ern gehört. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es diesmal ein wenig schneller geht, denn am Rahmen haben die Designer zu dem vom letzten Jahr ja nichts geändert. Die 150mm TALAS ist mir aber schon wichtig, denn das ist ja auch wieder ein ganz neues Konzept durch das FIT. Die neue The One muss sich erst beweisen. Wenn ich schon so viel Geld in die Hand nehme, dann soll es ja auch für was aktuelles sein

Ich hoffe dass es also schneller geht, damit ich schon im Herbst damit im Dreck spielen gehen kann

Das Muddy soll wohl jetzt direkt beim Bike dabei sein. So lese ich das zumindest auf der Homepage von Cube...

Grüßle


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. September 2009)

Das mag du recht haben ich hoffe für dich das es so ist. Aber das du dein The one noch diesen Jahr geschweige denn im Herbst bekommst glaub ich kaum es sei denn es hätte sich bei cube was dratisches bei der auslieferung geändert letztes Jahr waren die ersten Bikes für frühestens anfang feb geplannt aber da ja hier auch mal ab und zu auch die Leute von Cube reinschauen können die ja evlt. für aufklärung sorgen oder es weiss jemand für wann die ersten 2010er Modelle zur auslieferung geplannt sind.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Hemme (6. September 2009)

Zur Steigfähigkeit:
das 09er Stereo klettert definitiv besser als das vorige Modell. Ich hab den direkten Vergleich. Steilste Rampen sind kein Problem. Liegt vermutlich daran, weil das Tretlager im neuen etwas tiefer ist und somit der Fahrer auch nicht so weit oben sitzt.
Dafür gehen Wheelies deutlich schwerer 'anzureissen'.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (6. September 2009)

Servos,
hat einer von euch erfahrung mit der Rock Shox Revelation?? und ist das bei der  2010er genau so wie bei der 2009er model, bei der Höhenverstellung?


----------



## Ryo (6. September 2009)

ja ebenfalls U-turn, nur der Federweg ist eben mehr geworden


----------



## whigger (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit die Revelation auf meinem Bike und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Sie spricht super an, ist steif und sehr gut einzustellen. Die neue soll wohl mit ihren 150mm mindestens genau so gut sein (laut ersten kurzen Tests in der Bikebravo), noch vielseitiger und hat auch U-Turn, also die Höhenverstellung. Leichter ist sie ebenfalls geworden und hat das Dämpfungssystem der Reba bekommen, glaube ich. 

Also alles in allem würde ich sagen dass es sicher auch wieder ne Top Gabel wird!


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (7. September 2009)

Also ich bin die Revelation an einem Rotwild c1 (oder so änlich) gefahren und mich hat es gestört dass man zur höhenverstellung, von hand runterdrehen muss.


----------



## whigger (7. September 2009)

Ja, die Schrauberei ist echt nicht so der Hit, aber die gabel ansich ist super. Ich hab hier im Forum auch schon die ersten Meinungen zu der Gabel gelesen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=405763


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (11. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

so - nachdem ich nun mein 2009er R1 in diesem Sommer über diverse Trains gejagt habe, hatte ich nun mal wieder Zeit, mich hierumzuschauen.

Und was lese ich da? Schlicki hat doch tatsächlich noch sein Rad bekommen! Glückwunsch an Cube!!!

Wenn ich die 2010er-Preise sehe, bin ich auch froh, 2009 zugeschlagen zu haben. Das Rad ist klasse und der Preis war fair. Nichts desto trotz war das definitiv mein letztes Stereo.

Und wenn ich jetzt sehe, wie man sich bei unserem 2009er Thread von Seiten Cube zurückgehalten hat und hier nun direkt postet, sobald kleine Missverständnisse in Sachen neuer Produkte entstehen (Farbe der Bikes), werde ich mal richtig sauer.

Das heißt für mich, dass hier immer brav mitgelesen wird. Wenn es Probleme gibt, schreibt keiner was. Wenn es um PR und neue Produkte geht, funktioniert das wunderbar.

Echt zum Kotzen - das ist zumindest meine Meinung...

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## schlickjump3r (11. September 2009)

Da schlagen wir wohl beide in die Selbe Kerbe hatte das auch schon vor ner Weile angesprochen.

bist<denn wenigstens mit deim r1 zufrieden im gegensatz zum cube kundservice. 

Ps . und Mein Muddy Board ist auch noch nicht da  Nicht das ichs unbedingt brauch aber finds schon lustig das man von januar wo ichs bike bestellt hab bis jetzt nich hinbekommt n Muddy board ranzuschaffen wenn ich nun genau wüsste ob ichs nich eh auf kulanz vom laden oder sogar cube für ömme bekomme würd ichs ja bestellen aber naja.


gruz<schlicki


----------



## EOS (11. September 2009)

Hallo schlicki,

mein Muddy Board (Februar oder März bestellt) ist auch nicht lieferbar. War erst heut beim Händler. Du bist nicht allein.

EOS


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. September 2009)

Wie gesagt wenn ich ne glaskugel hat und wüsste ob ich das board dann wenigstens umsonst bekommen quasi als entschädigung für viel zu lange warten aufs bike dann würd ich mir das board auch woanders bestellen. Es gibt eine shop der es bei ebay ab und an mal in kleiner menge auf lager hat.


----------



## r19andre (12. September 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> .
> 
> bist<denn wenigstens mit deim r1 zufrieden im gegensatz zum cube kundservice.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Moin,

manchmal versteh ich das hier nicht.

Wir haben keinerlei Probs mit dem Service, ganz im gegenteil, immer sehr kulant und schnelle Versorgung an Teilen.

Ach ja wenn du Muddy Board Carbon brauchst, wieviel brauchst du. Haben die schon "ewig" auf Lager und haben sie immer nachbestellt

Gruß
Andre

PS: man sieht es geht auch anders


----------



## Ryo (12. September 2009)

Kann das nur bestätigen, bei meinem Händler hängt auch ne ganze Palette. Sowohl Fritzz als auch Stereo/Sting. Auf der Eurobike hat der Herr vom Cubestand gemeint es hätte am Jahresanfang kleine Probleme gegeben, aber seit März wären Muddyboards ohne Probleme verfügbar gewesen. Jedoch war die Nachfrage von Händlerseiten eher durchwachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (12. September 2009)

Tja ich verstehs auch net. Aber fakt ist nu mal das ich das Muddy Board schon im Jan also mit dem Bike zusammen mitbestellt hatte normalerweise hätte also alles zur gleichen zeit ankommen sollen weils der selber Auftrag war. Am 17 Juli hab ich mein Bike dann letzte endlich abholen können aber das muddy board war nicht mitbei mein händler sagte mir das es bei cube immer noch im nachstand steht und sobal es da ist er mich anruft. Mittler weisle war ich 2-3 mal beim Händler aber nix das Muddy Board kommt einfach nicht aber wer da jetzt die schuld dran hat kann ich auch net sagen. Aber was sollte mein Händler davon haben die lieferung von sonem stück Kohle zuverzögern?


----------



## nobs (12. September 2009)

Hi, 

gibbet hier,
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...bon-schutzblech-fuer-sting-stereo-fritzz.html


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

graah


----------

